# Endometrosis with IBS



## KariMar (Jun 15, 2002)

Does anyone have endo with IBS? I just was wondering what you do for this and if it helps IBS.Kari


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think if you post your question in Womans issues forum you will fine more responses. There are also already posts there on this subject.


----------



## KariMar (Jun 15, 2002)

Spliff, Thanks I just noticed that I posted this in the wrong area.Kari


----------

